# New pictures of fry



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I hope they came out all right.  There are some of 7 week old fry and some 3 week olf fry.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations !


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks After so many of my adult fish died im happy the fry are doing so well 

Just one question though how big should the be at this time?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How big depends on several factors. How big the parents were, temp of the water feeding schedule and a few more things. 
The most important thing is to just be sure that they all are active with their fins extended (a sign of a healthy fish)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

OOPs - I forgot the most important thing

-CONGRATS-

Whoo Hoooo


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

> lol thanks I was just wondering kus im using the same plan as my other ones and they are realy small. They came from diferent mothers. But i only had 7 befor and there are like 50-90 frythis time. Could it be because of that many in the breeder net? Last time at 2 weeks i let the fry out but this time i let a couple out and they got eaten They are 3 weeks old.


It could be. The fish from the smaller batch could have been a bit tougher because there was more room in the belly of mom. They may have been more developed when they were born so growing started sooner once in the real world.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lots of fry! that's all from a live bearer?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

yes. And just one fish to. She was huge! But she later died. To many babys i think.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

How cute! -Heart. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

thanks i hope they do ok this weekend. Im going away for the fist time with fry. 3 days.... Pluse my other female is preg and i expect fry any time now


----------

